# 2013 C59 in ADAR



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Be still my heart. Hide the credit cards and the checkbook. 


.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

It's also available in white.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

The fake ornate painted lugs just don't work for me...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

chuckice said:


> The fake ornate painted lugs just don't work for me...


The white color scheme doesn't work for me. I don't know, maybe it looks good in person. I like the orange scheme.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

except the orange one is half finished, this is without the lovely airbrushing, great shame ...


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I like the white better.

Still waiting for an blue one though, and the gayer the complementary colours the better.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

I like them both although I prefer the white...just wish they'd done something less cheesy with the lugs. Maybe something actually ornate vs paint over the usual lugs...like IF?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

some pics from Eurobike 2012

much more here 

https://photobucket.com/Eurobike12


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Adar?


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

I'll take a white one.


----------

